

 What's This Image at The YMCA? - tlongren
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/cdcbc43689ec

======
MaysonL
It's a variant of the Chi-Rho symbol:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chi_Rho](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chi_Rho)

~~~
tlongren
Awesome!! Thank you! Updated post to include your info.

